# Fully Working Google Now for ICS (Root Users Only)



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

*Root Users only
*Customary your responsible for anything you do to your device I'm posting a tip you either take actions or don't, your actions have nothing to do with me and by proceeding you agree to that
*Knowledge of System Files, Permissions and other general hackabilty is a must
*You have no business attempting this if you don't already completely understand every step. 
*Do a Nandroid Backup

Alright Now, Google Now
Follow these instructions and you'll have a working Google now. Once all done and rebooted after opening the app the first time force close it and then your all set.

You don't have to use a computer to unzip the files listed below Root Explorer will suffice



homeslice976;29663455 said:


> I broke the previous instructions down a little with the few added things I had to so to make it work..maybe a little less confusing for some..maybe not... Thanks goes to gachana for the original instructions and to all the others involved in this that are wayyy smarter than me!
> 
> •Download LennoxPackage.zip from http://www.mediafire.com/?8lv1h2879q925x1 from post # 2370.
> • Extract all 3 folders from LennoxPackage.zip to a new folder on your computer
> ...


This was found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224
All credit to Lenny and the others who've been working on this for awhile over at xda

End Carrier Madness Vote with Your Wallet!


----------



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm surprised there are no comments in here. Thank you very much for the breakdown. Tedious but gets the job, nonetheless. Thanks!


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Metroba said:


> I'm surprised there are no comments in here. Thank you very much for the breakdown. Tedious but gets the job, nonetheless. Thanks!


There is an updated easier way check the source link.

I was surprised as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

